# Ford 3000 Force / Pre Force



## Strac2020 (Apr 30, 2020)

I own a Ford 3000 manufactured 26th Jan 1968 does that make it 'force or pre force' , some forums say the design / spec didn't change until July 1968, need to know as I am looking at some spares [backend casing] but need to ensure they are compatible with my Jan 68 3000, any 3000 experts out there able to advise?


----------



## Hacke (Feb 22, 2011)

Check all the numbers you can find. This site has directions for the US made tractors, but a lot of the numbers will be at the same places on other tractors:
http://www.springfieldbiz.com/oaktree/rhcodes_serial.html

The numbers may be stamped according to the information in the documents that can be downloaded from here:
https://www.tractorforum.com/manuals/ford-1000-series-identification.11/

If you can not find a Tractor Production Date, the Serial Number will give a hint about the date.

The officiaI date for the switch was April 1, 1968. Nine 6Y tractors (models unknown) were pre-built in the US plant, Highland Park, during 1967. I do not know if that plant made 6Y's, for sale, before the official date. If your tractor was assembled at another plant, it is most likely a Pre Force.

Even if your tractor has the obvious signs, grille and hood, parts may have been swapped during the years and are misleading.

There were changes made to clutch, PTO, transmissions and the hydraulic system. If you can find the production code for the parts, you will be able to date them. Look closely in the Parts Lists for any comment about date:
https://partstore.agriculture.newho...2e2ca49c&sl=EN&currency=#epc::mr67519ar298825
https://www.messicks.com/nh/67519


----------



## Hacke (Feb 22, 2011)

I found this. You are right, the US plant made some Pre Force tractors up to July 19, 1968. Your question was if there were any Force assembled in January 26, which I doubt.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

The tractor was built from '65-'75, And after '75 I believe... but in the serial number breakdown, it seems that the numbers change in March '68 for the April onwards builds. Could be the cut off you are looking for. From what I gather, if you model number starts with a 3, it's a pre Force, if the model number starts with a C it is a Force.
There are a few ford lads here that can help explain it better than I can.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Seem I type too long!! Sorry Hacke


----------



## Strac2020 (Apr 30, 2020)

Thanks v much for that helpful info , our 3000 is model 31013C built at Basildon chassis on day shift and engine on the preceding night shift. So looks like were 'pre force' Just need to check the part number info.


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Definitely pre-force. Your tractor uses the "old" (pre-1968) coding system.


----------



## Hacke (Feb 22, 2011)

I finally got the Shop Manual I took the screenshot from, split. I have uploaded the "New Models" part to the Manuals section: 
https://www.tractorforum.com/manuals/ford-1000-series-identification-us-built.439/

There were not so many important changes for the 3000, more for 4000 and 5000.
Sheet metal, new clutch for live PTO tractors and new brake pedals and some other changes where parts are interchangable between 6X and 6Y.
The pressure relief valve is the only change in the rear, that I see.


----------



## Strac2020 (Apr 30, 2020)

Thanks v much Hacke, Harvey W and pogobill for your quick responses, this is really helpful. We found damage to top of backend casing and poss the N/S axle casing rim prob caused by incorrect size bolt. So looking for replacement bits - seen one 3000 backend casing with Pt No C5NN 4024D but this is different part number to that listed in new Holland part store ( C5NN 4025ANN stating prod date 1965 -69) could the one we are looking at be an American source part or just later prod date.


----------

